# Halogen light?help



## mobdaily (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi im new to this forum as i am to growing, but i am setting up a very small grow room in my closet bc iv always wanted to be able to grow my own smoke. The question i have is, i have 2 halogen lights, they both take a double sided bulb, but the thing is i have no idea wat watt or lumens they are. I noticed when i turn it on i can immediately feel a lot of heat right in front of the light. I just dont want to take a chance of burning the **** out of my plants. I was looking the bulbs up and i found the same bulbs that range from 100w to 1500w and i have no idea. heres some pictures of the light and the bulb, if anyone has an insight on the matter please help. thanks


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 17, 2008)

Do not REPEAT do not use halogens! You'll waste electricity and more importantly cause a fire in your grow area. Get a High pressure sodium HID or even a cheap metal halide HID. You'll reap no benefit except a high power bill and spindly anemic-looking plants. H***, even workshop flourescents retrofitted w/ daylight bulbs would be a grip better then halogen. Please, for safety's sake, just don't do it. I've heard so many people saying "yada yada yada, They grew huge plants yada yada yada..." It just is not condusive for proper grow room environs. No offense but I'd rather not read apost later on down the line about your grow op being razed to the ground. Take care and Keeper Green, bud. Again...no offense or anything, just a few words of wisdom...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 17, 2008)

You need fluorescent, compact fluorescent, metal halide or high pressure sodium. Those bulbs are too hot.


----------



## mobdaily (Dec 17, 2008)

thank you, you guys have been very helpful, i noticed there are a bunch of sylvania 13w cfl bulbs laying around the house, do you think they would work or would i have to use like 10 of them lol?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 17, 2008)

mobdaily said:
			
		

> thank you, you guys have been very helpful, i noticed there are a bunch of sylvania 13w cfl bulbs laying around the house, do you think they would work or would i have to use like 10 of them lol?


IF YOU WANNA GO "ON THE CHEAP" go to your local indoor or hydro store and buy what they call mogul-socketed compact flourescents. They emit 150watts worth of good spectrum light. They're around (depending on your locale) $55.00 (w/o a little reflector thingie-do dad) or $80.00 for a fancy clamp-anywhere any-angle thing-a ma-jig. Buy a few of those an you'll be golden and have a great inexpensive light source for your growin' girls. GO EZ, FRIEND.


----------



## mobdaily (Dec 17, 2008)

im gonna look around at my local hardware stores and stuff and see wat i can find thanks


----------



## mobdaily (Dec 17, 2008)

alright i just went to lowes by my house and found 100w cfls. I got 6 for 7 bucks, im only trying to grow one plant right now so i think im going to use 4 of them bc they are 1600 lumens a piece and im growing them in my closet is a closed area big enough to fit about 1 plant for now. wat i was wondering is can i use the cfls for vegetation and flowering or am i going to have to get a different kind of light for flowering, also i found an electronic ballast in my basement, mayb that will benefit me some how


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 17, 2008)

Search for the forum for "$20 HPS" and get that....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2008)

Just remember,,ya need at least 5000 lumens per SF of grow space,,to grow nice plants. You can do this with CFL's. I used 42 watters = 150 watt incandesant. They had 2700 lumens @ 6500K ....Keep them 2 to 3" from top of plants for best growth. Use Daylight (6500K)for Vegging.


----------



## mobdaily (Dec 17, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 17, 2008)

naw dont get $20 dollar HPS my advice save up get a HID grow light 150 watt HPS runs 70-100 bucks well worth it comes with hanger and reflector well worth it


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 17, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> naw dont get $20 dollar HPS my advice save up get a HID grow light 150 watt HPS runs 70-100 bucks well worth it comes with hanger and reflector well worth it


 
Huh?  The $20 HPS is 150, and you can easily make a hood and hanger for less than 50 bucks.

You can get a complete 400 for $99 from insidesun.


----------



## mobdaily (Dec 17, 2008)

i tink im going to see how the cfl's work im going to make a hood myself with some sheet metal in the garage so thats not a problem, unless you dont think the cfls will do the job


----------



## dubblehue (Dec 17, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Huh?  The $20 HPS is 150, and you can easily make a hood and hanger for less than 50 bucks.
> 
> You can get a complete 400 for $99 from insidesun.




I just got a great 250 hps setup from them for $80 to the door.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 17, 2008)

mobdaily said:
			
		

> i tink im going to see how the cfl's work im going to make a hood myself with some sheet metal in the garage so thats not a problem, unless you dont think the cfls will do the job


 
u will be golden with the Daylight CFL's... I use 5 - 150W's to light my 15sq' veg box, I love the way things are looking *PIC 1*

I also use 3 Daylight CFL's to flower with in my 8sq' mini box... and I like the way it works in there, too *PIC 2*


----------



## mobdaily (Dec 17, 2008)

sweet i have some sprouts right now i cant wait till they get bigger


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 17, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> u will be golden with the Daylight CFL's... I use 5 - 150W's to light my 15sq' veg box, I love the way things are looking *PIC 1*
> 
> I also use 3 Daylight CFL's to flower with in my 8sq' mini box... and I like the way it works in there, too *PIC 2*


 
What is going on with the leaves in pic 2?  No offense, but those are bad looking.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 17, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Huh? The $20 HPS is 150, and you can easily make a hood and hanger for less than 50 bucks.
> 
> You can get a complete 400 for $99 from insidesun.


 

Didnt mean to argue but for 75-100 bucks you can get a glass lens air coolable 150 HPS I think its worth it and its not easy hanging that 20$ HPS I have one  

:edit: they also say used ballast.....


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 17, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> Didnt mean to argue but for 75-100 bucks you can get a glass lens air coolable 150 HPS I think its worth it and its not easy hanging that 20$ HPS I have one
> 
> :edit: they also say used ballast.....


 
Read TheHempGoddess's thread.  She made a dual 150 cooltube for less than that.


----------

